# ELECTRICITY COSTS



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

. This website shows the cheapest time of day to run that washing machine - with daily/hourly updates. 






Precio de la tarifa de luz por horas HOY | Consulta ahora ✅


Comprueba aquí el Precio actual de la Luz | Precios máximos y mínimos de la luz a lo largo del día, con y sin Discriminación Horaria del día que quieras




tarifaluzhora.es


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> . This website shows the cheapest time of day to run that washing machine - with daily/hourly updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really don't understand that as it shows the most expensive time is at night - midnight to 6am. This is the cheapest time according to Iberdrola (and the Government) so what have I missed?

If we used the w/m at what it states is the cheapest time, that's the highest period with Iberdrola.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Really don't understand that as it shows the most expensive time is at night - midnight to 6am. This is the cheapest time according to Iberdrola (and the Government) so what have I missed?
> 
> If we used the w/m at what it states is the cheapest time, that's the highest period with Iberdrola.


Totally agree! Surely this article can't be wrong?: 


https://www.idealista.com/en/news/financial-advice-in-spain/2021/06/08/14891-new-electricity-rates-in-spain-in-2021-how-to-save-money


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

All this confusion (and it is territbly confusing and seemingly completely contradictory) makes me glad I decided to stick with a tariff whereby I pay the same for electricty no matter what time of day or day of the week I use it (the cost is 0.1595 per kwh but with a discount of 5% on the consumption and 25% of the potencia charges).


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Who is going to leave their Christmas decorations on for a month this year!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We are on the new three-tier tariff and so far our bills have been slightly less than last year. I do the washing at the weekend but otherwise we haven’t changed our habits. All our lighting is LED, including the Christmas tree, and the cost is so tiny I certainly won’t worry about leaving it on!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> . This website shows the cheapest time of day to run that washing machine - with daily/hourly updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be reading this wrong but isn’t it showing the prices paid by the electricity companies, which fluctuates hourly, and not the prices charged during the customer time zones?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I might be reading this wrong but isn’t it showing the prices paid by the electricity companies, which fluctuates hourly, and not the prices charged during the customer time zones?


Yep one of the morning Spanish TV shows does the same, giving the highest price and the hour rate. Although its not very clear (just in little writing at the bottom of the screen)...
Then they show someones bill for over a thousand euros.... 

Our bills are around 15% cheaper this year compared to the same last year (I now have a complete year to make comparisons). 
We also never ran the A/C this year except after i had cleaned the filters etc to set them (the temp never went over 35) 
We have no heating on yet either (in fact the windows are still open most of the day)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've just received my latest bill, covering the months of October and November, and it is for €76.02. Checked back on the supplier's website to see what the same months last year cost, and the total was €109.48 so a saving of €37.42 is really surprising. We did use less electricity this year (about 40 kwh less in November), not sure why as I thought November was colder than usual and we started using our aircon for heating earlier than I remember doing in previous years.

Has anyone seen any reports about whether the Government is considering extending the temporary reductions in IVA and electricity tax into 2022 as they were initially only until the end of this year, but according to reports in the press the wholesale price of electricity (and gas) is still hitting record levels?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I've just received my latest bill, covering the months of October and November, and it is for €76.02. Checked back on the supplier's website to see what the same months last year cost, and the total was €109.48 so a saving of €37.42 is really surprising. We did use less electricity this year (about 40 kwh less in November), not sure why as I thought November was colder than usual and we started using our aircon for heating earlier than I remember doing in previous years.
> 
> Has anyone seen any reports about whether the Government is considering extending the temporary reductions in IVA and electricity tax into 2022 as they were initially only until the end of this year, but according to reports in the press the wholesale price of electricity (and gas) is still hitting record levels?


I haven't seen anything about an extension to the IVA reduction but our bill for October was the lowest it's ever been (€41 compared to €73 last year) .- far more than can be accounted for by the lower IVA. Totally confused but not complaining!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Have just seen this report which mentions that a Government Minister has announced today that they are working on a new set of measures to reduce the impact of price rises on consumers, so we must wait to see what they will be.









El Gobierno prepara más rebajas fiscales tras otro récord en el precio de la luz


El Ejecutivo trabaja en una prórroga del IVA reducido para 2022. La luz supera los 291 euros por megavatio hora por primera vez desde que hay registros




elpais.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow...just got Dec bill. 70 euros for 182kwh. Last year 43 euros for 166 kw. That is quite a rise. I wouldn't mind but I haven't put any heat on so far this year and try and wash and cook in the cheap times!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ours continue to be lower than last year, but Electrica Cadiz just wrote to say they can't afford not to implement price rises any longer and will be putting them up on 15 Jan. They are a small company and pegging prices has cost them €4m. Hopefully our solar panels will be installed by then...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I have been watching news programs about the price of electricity and the effect in Spain. What I dont understand is that if it is as easy as simply changing providers then that wouldn't explain price rises. Eventually this will effect everyone- small providers are hooking clients by offering lower deals but the program I saw suggested that getting out of contracts could be harder than some might think. Either way energy is expensive everywhere and you have to try to live as carefully as possible which isnt that bad a thing considering the environment


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My provider isn't a small company (it's the third largest energy company in Spain after Endesa and Iberdrola). My last bill was for 2 months (October and November) during which I used 373kwh and the bill was €72.06. I haven't yet had any communication from them about a rise in price before my current deal is due to expire at the end of May, but it may yet appear. As at today their website is still advertising the Compromiso tariff (flat rate fixed for 24 months) at the same price per kwh as I am paying but without the 25% discount on potencia charges I got for 12 months. If they are still offering the Compromiso one in May I will probably stick with that supplier as the potencia discount is only a few euros a month (€9.65 for two months) so wouldn't make that much of a difference. But of course the IVA and electricity tax reductions may end after April (depending on the situation with wholesale prices, it would be politically very unpopular for Sánchez to get rid of those if prices remain so high).

Alcaina, did your supplier say how much the increase would be? I wouldn't criticise suppliers in their position for increasing their prices.

Incidentally I know my bills this year have been lower than in 2020, but have just noticed that my bill for November 2019 (same supplier) was €60.39 so 2021's November bill was nearly half that.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Alcaina, did your supplier say how much the increase would be? I wouldn't criticise suppliers in their position for increasing their prices.


Yes, they gave all the new rates in a table but I didn't bother working out the percentage and I've thrown the letter away now. We also get our internet (cable) and mobile contracts from them so maybe one subsidises the other, although those prices keep going down! At least they haven't gone bust like so many of the small suppliers in the UK.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We also get our internet (cable) and mobile contracts from them so maybe one subsidises the other, although those prices keep going down! At least they haven't gone bust like so many of the small suppliers in the UK.


Internet costs in Spain have gone down massively since we first got it. We now get 300mbps for the same price (€19.90 per month) we used to pay for 30mbps, and that's not one of the "introductory offers" I often see advertised on British TV where, if you read the small print, the price goes up a lot after the first few montths.

I haven't seen reports of any energy companies going bust in Spain, although I know the Spanish arm of Bulb (which was I think the biggest one to go under so far in the UK) has been taken over by another company.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I think all the prices rises are as usual for those who dont bother to look for deals and tie ins.
As Ive said before, we have Iberdrola 8 hour plan and comparing the same months from 2020 and this year shows the difference.
Sept 2020 173kW at €64.95 Sept 2021 288kW at €68.21
Oct 2020 250kW at €84.17 Oct 2021 241kW at €44.12
Nov 2020 232kW at €76.30 Oct 2021 275kW at €41.70

Now some of that is the tax but even now you can still sign up for the plans and they have even more available.






Offers, plans and rates for electricity - IBERDROLA


At Iberdrola, we offer you the best rates and programmes for electricity so you can choose the right option for your needs.




www.iberdrola.es





Even one based around having an EV or even Solar where you get paid back for your generation.. (no good to us on the second floor with no power in the parking garage or space for solar)..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Barriej said:


> Even one based around having an EV or even Solar where you get paid back for your generation.. (no good to us on the second floor with no power in the parking garage or space for solar)..


... and no good for us as we aren't allowed a licence to install them!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm desperately trying to get my bill down. Went to Iberdrola today and they basically offered me a fixed tariff at 0,260936 cent/ kWh for 4 months up to 0,326170 cent/ kWh after 4 months. It was all a bit confusing as the person was speaking through a mask and I'm not that good at the specific vocab for explaining these types of things. Is it a good deal? I"ve just spent the morning trying to decipher my Dec bill but whilst I understand most of the breakdown I cant see how the get my Coste de la energía as that just appears as a radom price onto which the rest of the breakdown is added. December I used 182 kwh and paid 69,08Euros.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> I'm desperately trying to get my bill down. Went to Iberdrola today and they basically offered me a fixed tariff at 0,260936 cent/ kWh for 4 months up to 0,326170 cent/ kWh after 4 months. It was all a bit confusing as the person was speaking through a mask and I'm not that good at the specific vocab for explaining these types of things. Is it a good deal? I"ve just spent the morning trying to decipher my Dec bill but whilst I understand most of the breakdown I cant see how the get my Coste de la energía as that just appears as a radom price onto which the rest of the breakdown is added. December I used 182 kwh and paid 69,08Euros.


The only way to reduce your bill, is to use less!

Talk to sicompare.es as they can recommend other providers that are much cheaper than Iberdrola - HOWEVER, all rates are high at the moment and getting higher. 69€ sounds about right for that consumption.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, I'm trying to use less ( I dont have any form of heating!!) it is just that I need to cook before 2
00pm each day and the high rate is very high. Would switching the water heater off during the day and just putting it on at night help? Or would the cost of heating up a whole tank be more than leaving on all the time.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kaipa said:


> I'm desperately trying to get my bill down. Went to Iberdrola today and they basically offered me a fixed tariff at 0,260936 cent/ kWh for 4 months up to 0,326170 cent/ kWh after 4 months. It was all a bit confusing as the person was speaking through a mask and I'm not that good at the specific vocab for explaining these types of things. Is it a good deal? I"ve just spent the morning trying to decipher my Dec bill but whilst I understand most of the breakdown I cant see how the get my Coste de la energía as that just appears as a radom price onto which the rest of the breakdown is added. December I used 182 kwh and paid 69,08Euros.


Are the prices Iberdrola quoted you with taxes included, or before taxes are added? They seem high to me.

My supplier is Naturgy, the third largest energy company in Spain after Endesa and Iberdrola (so not some fly by night operation which might easily go bust, they were originally called Fenosa, the natural gas supplier, but the business was rebranded a few years ago). Their website still says the price per kwh (sin impuestos) for their Compromiso tariff, a flat rate which they say is fixed for 24 months, is 0.159509. It's basically the same tariff I have but at the time I took it out there were some additional discounts which are no longer on offer. Same price all day every day so no need to worry about what time you use appliances.






Nueva tarifa compromiso - Naturgy


¡Nueva tarifa compromiso! Nos comprometemos a mantener un precio fijo de la luz durante 24 meses.




www.naturgy.es





In addition to the comparison site already mentioned, there is also the official Government one and if you input some basic details (from memory, just your postcode and your consumption figures for each of the 3 charging periods, it shows the best tariff for your needs. My usage is not dissimilar to yours and the Naturgy one still comes out best for me.






CNMC - Comparador de Ofertas de Energía


Comparador




comparador.cnmc.gob.es


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Give this a go: Única.
I've just signed up for it because they offered me a *fixed* price of about half of what I was expecting.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spent the last week trying to find out how to deal with my increasing electricity bill. Iberdrola have offered me a fixed tariff. I have been on a couple of other sites etc and basically Endesa offered a slightly better deal but effectively it would only be a saving of around 50 euros a year so not really worth the effort. The offers all had various conditions which meant ending up in the same position later in year or having to continually change provider.No idea how so many folk seem to have no change to their monthly bill or pay less. Spoke to the president in the building who said that he was going to try and encourage people not to use the lift so much as the cost is nearly double!. He said that everyone is feeling the pinch and there is little that can be done other than being more careful with your usage. One day of light is that the cheap rate is much cheaper than before so I am aiming to do all my cooking and washing, ironing etc at weekends and try and be less wasteful during week.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

kaipa said:


> I'm desperately trying to get my bill down. Went to Iberdrola today and they basically offered me a fixed tariff at 0,260936 cent/ kWh for 4 months up to 0,326170 cent/ kWh after 4 months. It was all a bit confusing as the person was speaking through a mask and I'm not that good at the specific vocab for explaining these types of things. Is it a good deal? I"ve just spent the morning trying to decipher my Dec bill but whilst I understand most of the breakdown I cant see how the get my Coste de la energía as that just appears as a radom price onto which the rest of the breakdown is added. December I used 182 kwh and paid 69,08Euros.


We're with Iberdrola and we're on their 8 hour plan. You get to pick any 8 hours at a reduced rate and the other 16 hours at a more expensive rate and can change the hours anytime online.

We've have our cheap time set for 9am to noon and 6pm to 11pm (total 8 hours), we use most of our electricity during these times. Water heater is on a timer (couple of hours morning/evening), washing done in morning (then out to dry), AC/heating & dishwasher usually on in evening. Oven only used in morning or evening. Everything usually off by 11pm, apart from fridge freezer & TV.

Our unit rates from last bill are 0.1170 euro per kWh for the "cheap" rate and 0.2568 per kWh for the more expensive rate. Obviously the unit rates don't include the meter rental, potencia or all the various taxes.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Naturgy have now increased the price per kwh of their flat rate tariff (called Por Uso) from 0.159509 to 0.171000 (so a very small increase, and they say the new rate is fixed for 3 years). They have not sent me notice that this affects my current deal with them which should last until the end of May, remains to be seen when I get the January bill.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Still trying to figure out all this. Just got my jan bill 155 kwh 70euros. Dec was 195kwh 69,27 euros. Last jan I was 260kwh and it was 69,76 euros. Now I know prices have increased but that seems much larger than I thought. They claim to read my meter twice a month and then break each reading into the 3 different tariffs. Does that mean that they actually come to my building twice a month to do this? I dont have any access to the room where the meters are so I cant check anything. I was wondering if Iberdrola fits personal digital readers for customers as then I could at least monitor things. The worse thing is I havent used any form of heating this year ( just blankets and hot water bottles) and if I did at theses rates I would be paying a fortune.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Still trying to figure out all this. Just got my jan bill 155 kwh 70euros. Dec was 195kwh 69,27 euros. Last jan I was 260kwh and it was 69,76 euros. Now I know prices have increased but that seems much larger than I thought. They claim to read my meter twice a month and then break each reading into the 3 different tariffs. Does that mean that they actually come to my building twice a month to do this? I dont have any access to the room where the meters are so I cant check anything. I was wondering if Iberdrola fits personal digital readers for customers as then I could at least monitor things. The worse thing is I havent used any form of heating this year ( just blankets and hot water bottles) and if I did at theses rates I would be paying a fortune.


If you're on monthly billing then you are probably on a smart meter and your supplier can read your meter remotely.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

trotter58 said:


> If you're on monthly billing then you are probably on a smart meter and your supplier can read your meter remotely.


Ahhh...ok. And how can I check the readings? Or can they provide a home reader to show me my consumption?


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

kaipa said:


> Ahhh...ok. And how can I check the readings? Or can they provide a home reader to show me my consumption?


I am with Iberdrola. Bills via online and there is "a customer area" one can log into to keep a check on usage. 
This service should be available to you.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Melosine said:


> I am with Iberdrola. Bills via online and there is "a customer area" one can log into to keep a check on usage.
> This service should be available to you.


Brilliant. I found it. Thanks Melosine.


----------

